# Encouraging Women - "Who you are" speech



## Philip. (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello!

This being my first post outside the introduction page I do hope it has landed in the right spot. I've recently come across some high profile online skits with encouraging messages from Christian artists seeking to profoundly motivate people. In particular, I came across the "Who you are: a Message to all women" video from the anima series. The video has currently 2.6 million views and can be viewed here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWi5iXnguTU.

While I appreciate the aim of this video I couldn't help but feel a reluctance to sharing it with my friends. The popular theme of looking inward for hope and confidence and the message that Christianity is about changing the world seemed to be uncomfortably on stage in this skit. Probably not the intention of the artist but I would like to remake the video with a sharper biblical perspective and hopefully the message will be, by result, more accurate, more profound and more inspiring. 

Below is my rewrite of the script. 
I'm interested to know if perhaps I'm responding unnecessarily to a truly benign video?
And if my revised version is really an improvement Biblically and inspirationally?

Curiously and appreciatively,
Philip


*Who you are (Revised Version)*

you are beautiful
you are smart
you are funny
you are kind
you are unique
you are an glimpse of the beauty and character of God
you are more precious than rubies
the most magnificent of all God's creation
you are designed in the likeness of the Holy and Sovereign God of the universe
you are worth more than you can imagine

worth more than the numbers on a scale
or the hair products you use
or the shoes you wear
more than how many women wish they were you
or how many men wish they had your company
more than the price tags on your clothes
or the score at the top of a test
or the number of Instagram followers 

Remember always your brokenness in sin 
that you might never understate the immeasurable love of Christ toward you.

regardless of who you think you are
whether you’re famous or feel invisible
whether you're the star or a high school drop out
whether you're miss popular or you've never had anyone you could call a friend
whether you love yourself and love your life
or you can't stand to look in the mirror
and you feel like everything in your life is falling apart
whether you're such a success or you feel like the world’s biggest failure

regardless of who you think you are
the reality is, you have been purchased out of death by the most incredible act in History.
The act that defined love. The act that towers victorious over all other attempts of love.
You are the recipient of a love so great and so full that it cannot become more complete.

And when the voices in your head start doubting your worth 
or telling you to put your confidence or your trust

in fashion, or money, or popularity, or your own ability.

Stand tall and strong and confident, 
And say to these voices with great disdain, 

“I have a sweeter voice to hear than these empty words.
for behind me lays a mountain of unfathomable mercy, 
and grace, and unfailing love and faithfulness.

For I am a daughter of the Living God
cherished by the creator of all things
for the glory of Him who is above all things”


You have been adopted.


----------



## Hemustincrease (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe it is the lack of American in me  but I think Newton said it much better. 

"_I am a great sinner, and Christ is a great Savior_”


----------



## Philip. (Jul 26, 2014)

Hemustincrease said:


> Maybe it is the lack of American in me  but I think Newton said it much better.
> 
> "_I am a great sinner, and Christ is a great Savior_”



That would certainly save a great deal of effort in production logistics!


----------



## psycheives (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the post and share, Philip! Great to see you on Puritanboard and I look forward to more from you, my brother 

haha... but after watching that video, I FEEL LIKE A GODDESS. Wow! Pooof!!! BIG HEAD. But I'm not really all that sure, I should. I am the sinner who killed Jesus. Quite a different reality.

For me personally, my ego is already out of control and my pride already always thinks I'm great in comparison to others. How often do I see their sin and not my own? The times I think that I'm not "pretty enough" are usually because I'm trusting in my outer beauty more than inner or I'm acting superficial or trying to win people over to like me. If "you're ugly, you're out" often, as a girl, so part might be manipulation. I already think I'm too smart, so puffing me up doesn't seem good for me either. I don't want you to tell me that I'm great. Okay, my ego-pride me does. But the real me doesn't. That doesn't show me you love me. I want you to tell me the TRUTH. That shows me real love. Jesus is great. Not me. Unfortunately, I over-appreciate how great I am and under-appreciate how great He is every second of my life. That's truly sad. 

I understand part of the reason for this video. Women are crapped on in society a lot. They feel depressed and unhappy. So we try and help them feel better. But instead of telling us lies that help us elevate ourselves over God even more, it would be better to truly love us. Love us enough to tell us the truth. But also love us enough not to treat women as a lesser human. And of course, vice versa - women should treat men with love and respect. But I don't think puffing each other up ever helped the other. The bigger we think we are, the smaller we think God is compared. 

Hope this was edifying  God bless brother and please don't shy away from posting again  Much love, your sister!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think some of these things can be said of ALL women. I don't think some of these things should be said of any woman. At its core, it is an attempt to build a woman's ego which is antithetical to the what the Gospel does. The gospel says "He must increase, but I must decrease" (John 3:30). So I share your reservations concerning this video and think the're well founded. However, I don't think altering a few lines changes the nature of the thing. I would rather encourage you to perhaps consider writing a response to this video that makes much of Christ and HIS worth as the thing a woman most needs to hear.


----------



## Philip. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to reply. 
I spent some time rewriting my version of the script again but it became too sobering to serve as a spring board for the kind of encouragement that the original video aimed at. 
I don't think I'm yet in a position to compose what I am after.


----------

